# BMW 435 - any experience?



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Can't find any previous posts...has anyone on here had any personal experiences with one of these?

I'm looking at an M Sport convertible specifically but any stories would be good. Prob 2014.

Thanks!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I was going to upload a picture of a 420d MSport coupe that we sold today, so based on the coupe .... I really like it, so much better than the e92, the ride was pretty good even on run flats. It's comfortable, looks nice in silver and drives really well. The sat nav was great the upgraded stereo really good .... Just a great everyday car.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Petrol or Diesel?

If diesel, it's the same engine variant as my X4, and I have to say it is an incredible bit of engineering. Tons of torque and power. 0-60 in about 5 and a tad seconds.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry should have said - petrol!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

should_do_more said:


> Sorry should have said - petrol!


Beast of an engine tbh. I like the shape too but in coupe form only. Convertible looks a bit odd in my eyes

If you're buying new be sure to visit broadspeed. They're doing £7k off list price of a new 435i M Sport

Much more character than the diesel too, which doesn't really impress me in comparison. I like a good petrol engine!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

The 435i is a gorgeous car! Sounds lovely and goes very well! 

A definate yes from me!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I've ordered a new one...!

Delivery in November, I've gone a little OTT on options but it should be a belter.

Will post full details in future. It's a cracking car, first time I've not had buyer's remorse!


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Great cars, Should have a look at this great forum, Few of the guys have the 35i engine and really rate it 
http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=412


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I went to look at a couple and they were obviously cheaper than new but all a compromise. One I saw hadn't been prepped and someone had been sick in the back, eurgh.

So I bit the bullet, they gave me a great deal, basically got the extras for free, and when I say I ticked a lot of boxes, I ticked a lot!!

Will have a look at that link thanks!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a 335i convertible that's been remapped and the performance is truly epic. On a run I get 35mpg and around 24mpg around town.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Reasonable for a high powered car that mpg. 

I have no stories other than im a recent bmw convert. Absolutely lovely to drive. For some reason they don't feel the same as mercs or any of the vag cars build wise. I'm not sure why, no bad but everything else excels driving experience (like for like comparisons). I've currently got a big heavy touring but it doesn't feel it when I drive it.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

It's a fantastic straight 6 engine, had the same in my M135i, around town sub 20's on a decent run 35+

Due to change in job I now have a 435d (more mileage), another fantastic straight 6 from BMW, and pretty much the same performance a my M135i.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Collecting this weekend but had a sneaky peak last weekend...it's finally here!


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Wow, looks good xD

I'd love to buy a brand new car one day! Knowing you're the first owner and everything is as it should be, takes out a lot of headache!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice, post some pictures at the weekend


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks gorgeous so far, can't wait to see the full car! I see you've gone for Traffic Jam Assist too with the Radar Cruise, good move, it's a brilliant bit of kit.

Enjoy it, look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks nice inside.

Active cruise is a must in this country. Normal cruise can be a pain even in light traffic.

If VW can drop it in the Golf as standard more manufacturers should follow.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Interior looks great. Really like the contrast stitching and extended leather.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

I was on the BMW site earlier, spec'ing up a 340i touring. If you tick all the boxes you can get it close to £60k !!! Base car is around £39k - crazy !!

Reason I got to thinking about this is that I saw what was badged as a 340d with loads of M Performance looking styling on the A3 on the way to work the other morning. Didn't know they actually existed ? Unless someone's played around with their badging...

SDM - I hope (I'm sure) you'll enjoy your new car - I'm jealous !!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Coast2coast cars currently have a new 435i m sport auto for £38,400. I think it's about 10 or 11k discount.

http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/ca...etrol_F=P&ID=VMDPBQDKZ2900KW&vehicle_type_F=C

Worth a look?

Cooks


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

hulla the hulla said:


> I was on the BMW site earlier, spec'ing up a 340i touring. If you tick all the boxes you can get it close to £60k !!! Base car is around £39k - crazy !!
> 
> Reason I got to thinking about this is that I saw what was badged as a 340d with loads of M Performance looking styling on the A3 on the way to work the other morning. Didn't know they actually existed ? Unless someone's played around with their badging...
> 
> SDM - I hope (I'm sure) you'll enjoy your new car - I'm jealous !!


The new name for 335i 435i Will be 340i etc.

I know someone who specced their 435d xdrive to 54K. Daft money really for a 3 series coupe without a big M badge. But they go like stink though those D Xdrive ones, 0-60 in 4.7.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Quality motors them, mates had a new one delivered and it really is a pleasant place to be with an engine to boot..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

should_do_more said:


> Collecting this weekend but had a sneaky peak last weekend...it's finally here!


Please tell us what you think about the DCT, I am still torn between a 6 speed manual or DCT.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Great car and great engine. The B58 will be a cracking lump.

I'd go for the 8spd auto. Its a beautiful gearbox.

54k isn't bad for a 453d etc. My E90 335i was spec'd up to nearly that in 2009.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks all for your kind and positive comments!

I really did tick a lot of boxes, will list them when I have time this weekend and let you know what's good or not.

One thing I got that I hadn't seen before is the performance power kit, should be interesting!

Pics on the weekend I promise


----------



## Warwick1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Please tell us what you think about the DCT, I am still torn between a 6 speed manual or DCT.


I just bought a 330d and the auto gearbox is silky smooth. Great bit of kit


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Please tell us what you think about the DCT, I am still torn between a 6 speed manual or DCT.


In the new BMW's the only cars which have DCT are the M cars. All others have the wonderful ZF 8 Speed auto. We have it in our 116i and it's so smooth and always seems to be in the right gear (much more so than the DSG in my MK7 GTI).


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> The new name for 335i 435i Will be 340i etc.


Understand that on the petrol, hence specing the 340i on the BMW site but no mention anywhere of the diesel..? I suspect the 340d I saw was a "creation" - looked good with all the M Performance kit I have to say. I do like OEM+ :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> In the new BMW's the only cars which have DCT are the M cars. All others have the wonderful ZF 8 Speed auto. We have it in our 116i and it's so smooth and always seems to be in the right gear (much more so than the DSG in my MK7 GTI).


I wonder if the DCT auto will be as good as the ZF 8 speed auto.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Totally forgot!!

Bit wonky as I can't edit the plate but you get the idea.

I'm very please with it, the performance pack makes it sound better, still not run it in so can't comment yet.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

These are better than the m4 in the real world


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Lovely car. Test drove a M235i and really liked the engine, interior and gearbox. 2 series was far too small and they didn't budge much on the 435i so I went with a S5 instead. Other than quattro I really don't know which I would choose given the choice again....shame they don't do the X drive version here....

Congrats mate! Lovely car


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

S5 is nice and sounds quite good and is deceptively quick, it's better built but the BMW has the better driving position and for me is more comfortable and it's better on fuel. The s5 can be driven in all weathers though.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

SteveTDCi said:


> S5 is nice and sounds quite good and is deceptively quick, it's better built but the BMW has the better driving position and for me is more comfortable and it's better on fuel. The s5 can be driven in all weathers though.


Yea think I agree with you on all points. The steering of the BMW is FAR superior to the Audi. Think I preferred the iDrive system too...

Would of been nicer to go from an A5 to a BMW to make for a more noticeable change, but in the end the price difference (got a good discount on the S5) won. As you say...quattro is amazing as well!

X-Drive BMW will certainly be high on the list next time


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Please tell us what you think about the DCT, I am still torn between a 6 speed manual or DCT.


Its not DCT, it has the 8 speed ZF box - its a traditional auto box but you'd never guess to drive one, they are a great bit of kit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

BMW idrive wipes the floor of Audi, Mercedes, jaguar, Land Rover, Porsche .... It really is good. X drive still has a rear drive bias, I collected an s6 from someone who's other half had the xdrive and you have to push through oversteer to get all 4 wheels to grip.

Zf box is also in the Audi s/rs cars, only the m cars have the dct box, the 8speed is better.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There has been a little too many ZF boxes failing for my liking. 

One of the guys up in Aberdeen had his box become a bit lumpy and it was replaced under warranty. The dealer forgot to put oil in the new box and it didn't last more than a short run. 

They tried hard not to worm out of it. 

A replacement gearbox is £7000.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

SteveTDCi said:


> BMW idrive wipes the floor of Audi, Mercedes, jaguar, Land Rover, Porsche .... It really is good. X drive still has a rear drive bias, I collected an s6 from someone who's other half had the xdrive and you have to push through oversteer to get all 4 wheels to grip.
> 
> Zf box is also in the Audi s/rs cars, only the m cars have the dct box, the 8speed is better.


Shame...quattro really is amazing. Its not only the confidence in bad conditions, but the instant traction off the line.

I guess RWD is much more fun though :driver:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

How you getting on with the new Car? Any further pics?


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

It's great!

However new baby has meant it's been sat idle for a bit. I will get some pics up in detail soon as I can, and might be an idea in some of the options to do a write up...some have been really good, others really not !


----------

